# Fanes kann nicht geliefert werden



## goofy-gang2 (13. Juni 2012)

Alutech hat im Freeride mit dem Fanes eine traumhafte Bewertung erhalten. Alutech rühmt sich auch dessen.
Ein "Schönheitsfehler ": Es kann schlichtweg nicht geliefert werden. Bestellt habe ich das Bike Anfang Jänner! und der Liefertermin war Ende März. Jürgen Schlender hat dann Monat für Monat den Termin verschoben. Nicht das der Kunde über den Lieferverzug informiert wurde - nein, erst wenn man mehrfach nachgefragt hat, wurde reagiert. Mal war es der Federgabellieferant, dann der Felgenhersteller, schließlich die Rahmenschweißer. Die letzte Begründung war ein nicht genauer beschriebener "Defekt " am Bike. Man soll sich halt noch bis ca. KW 27 gedulde. DAS SIND 4 MONATE LIEFERVERZUG! genauergenommen : ALUTECH KANN NICHT LIERFERN!!!
Ich bin so was von verärgert wie Alutech mit den Kunden verfährt. Schon fast trotzig ist nun die "Variante " von Alutech, das Geld zurück zu zahlen. Netter Kredit, wenn Alutech dies so mit den Kunden macht. D.h. natürlich auch, das das Bike ja gar nicht so günstig ist, wenn mandie Vorzahlung berücksichtigt. Bin mal gespannt on Jürgen Schlender so aufrichtig ist und die bankmäßigen Verzugszinsen auch dem Kunden zahlt, welche er selber verlangt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Alutech ?
Was nutzt ein tolles Bike, wenn es gar nicht verfügbar ist?

PS: Es gibt KEIN wie im Test erwähntes so tolles BAUKASTEN-SYSTEM. Ausstattungsvarianten fix vorgegeben wie bei andere Herstellern.

Mathias E.


----------



## Hoppes (13. Juni 2012)

Mein LT wurde auch verschoben. Ich wurde aber von Alutech informiert und es wurde mir plausibel erklärt was das für Gründe hat.
Sicher ist man gefrustet im ersten Augenblick, da ich es aber nachvollziehen kann ist es ok für mich. Zudem war man immer super korrekt zu mir, hat alle meine Fragen und Sonderwünsche (keine fixe Austattung!!) beantwortet und warum sollte ich jetzt ne Welle machen!? Machts auch nicht schneller.
Hatte auch mal überlegt zu stornieren da ich leider bikelos bin derzeit, aber ich zieh mir dann paar Videos rein und freu mich weiter auf meine Fanes!
Außerdem scheint es das ideale Bike für mich zu sein, also warum was anderes nehmen... Steht aber sicher jedem Frei!
Ich wurde mit viel Geduld behandelt, also kann ich auch jetzt auch was Geduld haben. Und es dauert ja nicht mehr allzu lange hoffe ich! Hätte ich nicht das Gefühl man tut das möglichste wäre ich auch stinkig! Hab ich aber!!

Edit: mein ursprünglicher LT war aber eh von vornerein sehr spät! Kann mich also kaum beschweren wenn ich mir selbst Hoffnung auf einen früheren gemacht habe! ;-)

Edit2: Bau grad ein Haus. Ich wünschte die Hausbaufirma wäre so kundenorientiert wie Alutech!!
Und die bekommen einige Scheine mehr! Und von Lieferzeiten will ich gar nicht anfangen!! 
Kann ich nur enpfehlen. DAS sind Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppes (13. Juni 2012)

Extra nen Stänker Account heute angelegt?! ^^


----------



## goofy-gang2 (13. Juni 2012)

so so, stänkern? du glaubst man soll also alles so hinnehmen wies kommt? 7 monate seid der bestellung. sorry, aber was ist kundenfreundlich, wenn selbst beim vierten!!! verzug der kunde nicht informiert wird. du kannst aber gern genauer schreiben was du sokorrekt findest, ohne gleich selber den anderen zu difamieren.

ps: am 19.märz hat derjü noch geschrieben das das marzocchi später liefert - und erst jetzt mitte juni kommt man drauf das der rahmen gr nicht lieferbar ist - darauf soll sich jeder selbst einen reim machen. hätte demnach marz. liefern können, wäre wohl nur die gabel versendet worden???


----------



## Banana Joe (13. Juni 2012)

Also mich betrifft es auch. Aber da muss jeder selbst wissen wie er verfährt. Alutech irgendwas unterstellen finde ich auch nicht gut.

Was in meinen Augen aber nicht richtig ist das so schlecht informiert wird. Ich persönlich kann (wenn es auch weh tut  ) noch "etwas" warten. Es sollte aber seitens Alutech klar informiert werden wenns es irgendwo eng wird. Sowas ist auch service am Kunden.

Das mit dem RP23 (Lieferschwierigkeiten) ist mir z.b. auch nur über das Forum bekannt geworden. Dafür muss man dieses Forum aber auch mal loben  die Infos werden echt immer schnell weitergereicht.


----------



## ollo (13. Juni 2012)

goofy-gang2 schrieb:


> so so, stänkern? du glaubst man soll also alles so hinnehmen wies kommt? 7 monate seid der bestellung. sorry, aber was ist kundenfreundlich, wenn selbst beim vierten!!! verzug der kunde nicht informiert wird. du kannst aber gern genauer schreiben was du sokorrekt findest, ohne gleich selber den anderen zu difamieren.
> 
> ps: am 19.märz hat derjü noch geschrieben das das marzocchi später liefert - und erst jetzt mitte juni kommt man drauf das der rahmen gr nicht lieferbar ist - darauf soll sich jeder selbst einen reim machen. hätte demnach marz. liefern können, wäre wohl nur die gabel versendet worden???




Du hast jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten nachdem Du es der Bikeforenwelt kundgetan hast.....
1. Du wartest weiterhin auf die Fanes oder
2. Du bestellst sie ab und gibst, was ganz Natürlich ist Deine schlechte Erfahrung weiter

Und eine Beschwerde über schlechten / Mangelnden Service ist immer an der Stelle angebracht die es betrifft * , dafür gibt es auch einen logischen Grund, wenn der den es betrifft nicht weiß wo es klemmt und ganz wichtig jetzt, wie STARK das ganze den/ die Käufer belastet, dann kann nichts geändert werden. Klar könnte sich der Jü jetzt an fünf Fingern abzählen wie sich eine Lieferverschiebung von Rahmen / Rädern auswirkt, aber je mehr bei ihm Persönlich vom Frust Aufschlägt, desto mehr entsteht der Zugzwang etwas zu verändern (wenn man als Firma Langfristig mit zufriedenen Kunden existieren will) , z.b. an der Informationspolitik . 

Eine vormals "kleine" Firma die mit Hilfe seiner Biker ein sehr gutes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht hat und dann förmlich überlaufen wird und sich aufgrund dieser Tatsache komplett neu aufstellen muß bezüglich Lieferanten, Fertigern, Weiterentwicklung, Kundensupport, Bestellabläufen, Einkauf und auch Zuverlässigkeit der Zulieferer hat nun mal eine Anfänglich höhere Fehler und Enttäuschungsquote bzw. Frustrierte Besteller. Auch hier kann "nur" der Kunde zeigen an welcher Ecke es klemmt ..................... und Du kannst mir glauben, der Jü macht es sich wirklich nicht einfach und ist immer bestrebt es jedem recht zu machen wo es nur geht (so viel Einblick habe ich bei Alutech)      


* damit meine ich nicht ein wenig Supported Hersteller Forum, sondern den direkten Email / Telefonkontakt


.


----------



## goofy-gang2 (13. Juni 2012)

aber warum ist man dann bei alutech nicht so aufrichtig und schreibt gleich, das der rahmen bis auf weiteres sowieso nicht verfügbar ist und schiebt mal den federgabel- mal den felgenlieferanten als ausrede vor. oder bist du schon zufrieden wenn du deine reifen im märz, den sattel dann im april ... bekommst? bezahlen muss der kunde ja auch im vorhinein ... einen monat, zwei monate, drei monate, vier monate, fünf monate, sechs monate geduldig warten ist also zuwenig? der liefertermin juli wurde ja wiederum nicht fix zugesagt. darfs auch der dezember sein? und immer schön still sein, damit alles nach aussen schön glänzt.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2012)

Der Frust ist ja verständlich, dennoch hilft kein Klagen in irgendeinem Forum. Wenn Du den Jürgen anrufst (hatte ihn heute gleich am Apparat) kann er sich Deiner Kritik stellen und Deine Fragen beantworten. Ob es die Antworten Deiner Erwartung oder Deinem Wunsch entsprechen ist nicht garantiert, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass er sich rausreden wird.
Ich kenne weder den Jürgen persönlich, wie andere hier, noch habe ich bis vor zwei Monaten irgendwas von Alutech gewusst. Bevor ich mir ein Luxusobjekt, wie eine Fanes (wenn wir ehrlich sind, ist es purer Luxus) zulege, informiere ich mich aber ziemlich genau.

Alutech ist meiner Einschätzung nach eine Firma, die noch vor kurzer Zeit einen sehr kleinen Markt bedient hat und eine eingeschworene Kundschaft hatte. Dank eines klasse Produkts und etwas guter Presse (und vielleicht auch Dank dieses Forums hier) wuchs der Markt quasi von heute auf morgen zu einer Größe, die eine kleine Manufaktur an der Eckernförde nicht ohne grundlegenden Strukturwandel vollziehen kann.
Manche Menschen, die so vom Erfolg überrollt werden, verkaufen ihre Ideen und Produkte schnell an große Unternehmen, wo sie im günstigsten Fall tatsächlich produziert werden, oft aber nur in der Schublade verschwinden. Andere versuchen es, sich anzupassen, den Weg weiter zu gehen und dem Produkt weiterhin ein Teil Ihrer Persönlichkeit mitzugeben. Dabei müssen sie viel lernen und machen eben auch oft Fehler. Ich will hier dem Jürgen nichts unterstellen, aber vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen Wartenden, einfach mal zu versuchen, sich in die Situation von Alutech hinein zu versetzen.
Manchmal ist gerade der Ansatz, es allen möglichst recht machen zu wollen, der erste Fehler im Wachstum, da man umgekehrt nicht dieselbe Portion Großzügigkeit erfährt.


----------



## ollo (13. Juni 2012)

ich wünschte Du könntest einen etwas Tieferen Einblick in die Bikebranche bekommen, da tun sich ganz gruselige Abgründe auf * die bei Normalem Verstand nur noch eine Reaktion aufkommen lassen "ein Wunder das überhaupt noch einer Bock hat sich ein Fahrrad zu Kaufen "


Auch ich freue mich über Komplettlieferungen und bin genauso gefrustet wenn das Objekt der Begierde auf sich warten lässt bzw. sich Termine immer wieder verschieben aber auch dann gibt es nur die schon zwei genannten Möglichkeiten, warten oder abbestellen.


* diese Branche mit ihren ganzen Hausgemachten Unzulänglichkeiten, Nationalen Mentalitäten (gerade der Asiat ist in manchen sehr entscheidenden Prozessen sehr Resistent gegen Veränderungen) und Problematiken würde ein ganzes Buch füllen............ vielleicht schreib ich mal eines, während ich mal wieder auf Biketeile warte


----------



## goofy-gang2 (13. Juni 2012)

ja, ironie ist wohl die einzige medizin die da noch hilft


----------



## Spletti (13. Juni 2012)

im kern hast du natürlich recht und ich hätte auch einen riesen hals. aber in jedem fall hätte ich da schon mal angerufen....

ich stehe auch kurz vor der entscheidung mir einen rahmen von alutech oder nicolai zu bestellen aber ich werde, wenn es alutech werden sollte, auf jeden fall lieferverzögerungen mit einplanen 

ruf einfach da an und wenn es noch länger dauert würde ich in den sauren apfel beißen und warten. jetzt isses auch wayne 

achja und locker bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (13. Juni 2012)

2:1


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juni 2012)

n nico dauert aber auch 3 monate ..


----------



## JpunktF (17. Juni 2012)

Immer diese Einzelfälle, die allgemeingültig beschrieben werden...

Ich hab Anfang Februar bestellt, per Baukasten konfiguriert, das Rad just in time genau an dem Tag bekommen, als ich's brauchte - und der auch versprochen war... Das war Anfang April - also wird's wohl an einzelnen Komponenten liegen, und nicht an Alutech...


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juni 2012)

Hab auch im Januar bestellt, aber die V2-F. 
Kam über pünktlich und ich wurde steht's informiert.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2012)

Gut zu hören....ähm, zu lesen


----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Immer diese Einzelfälle, die allgemeingültig beschrieben werden...
> 
> .............- also wird's wohl an einzelnen Komponenten liegen, und nicht an Alutech...





 genauso sieht es aus. In Willingen habe ich einen Praktikumstag auf dem Alutechstand gemacht  und es war Zeit genug mit dem Jü zu sprechen und diese ganzen Verzögerungen Nerven ihn genauso wie denjenigen der bestellt hat. Fazit ist, als Hersteller ist er der vorletzte in der "Nahrungskette" ........ da gibt es so Nettigkeiten wie das der Rohrsatzhersteller nicht rechtzeitig liefert, daraufhin der Schweißer das Produktionslos zurückstellt usw. oder sich jemand mal wieder nicht an Absprachen und Toleranzen hält und fertige teile wieder eingestampft werden müßen, leider nützt es nichts beim Asiat dann druck auf zubauen, dann dauert es noch länger ............. "Eile mit Weile", wer hat das noch mal gesagt ?? Pauschal könnte es auch von Konfuzius stammen 

Jürgen würde lieber heute als morgen liefern, so viel steht mal fest und wenn er dann dem "genervten" Bestseller anbietet den Kaufpreis zu erstatten, dann nicht aus "Kunde du Nervst" Gründen sondern weil es nur diese zwei Optionen gibt "Geld zurück" oder "warten" ............ hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich auf das Rad eines Premiumherstellers 11 Monate gewartet habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigstevie (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

auch ich habe ein Fanes Pinion bestellt und bin natürlich nicht gerade gut darauf zu sprechen das es ständig Lieferverzögerungen gibt!
Ich finde das einzige was der Jü nicht so toll macht ist das man ihn anrufen muss um nach zu fragen ... da sollte er direkt, wenn er selber über Verzögerungen bescheid bekommt, Emails abschicken mit ner plausiblen Erklärung. Solche Verzögerungen von Zulieferern passieren leider!
Ansonsten muss ich aber sagen das der Jü einem sehr korrekt und ohne Hetze genau beschreibt warum die erneute Verzögerung zustande kommt.
Ich habe gestern in Willingen auch mit ihm gesprochen und man merkt ihm an das ihn die ganzen Verzögerungen selbst am meisten ankotzen. Wenn man dann aber vernünftig mit ihm redet und er merkt da kommt nicht wieder einer der ihn wegen der Problematik gleich anmachen will, dann merkt man das er ein echter Biker ist der gerne tolle bikes für Biker entwickelt. Er ist halt kein Verkäufertyp der immer nur nett ist auch wenn der Stress überhand nimmt.
Wenn er jetzt erst mal seine ersten Erfahrungen durch hat mit diesen hohen Stückzahlen und damit verbundenen Problemen mit Zulieferern wird er bestimmt auch in den nächsten Serien weniger optimistische Liefertermine abgeben!
Alutech wird sich anpassen und hoffentlich weiter geile Bikes bauen.
Wie gesagt, mich nervt die Verzögerung genau wie jeden anderen. Aber wenn ich nicht mehr warten will kann ich ja in einen Bikeladen gehen und mir ein Bike kaufen welches schon fertig ist. Ich aber möchte das Fanes und werde noch warten weil ich glaube das es für mich zZ das passendste Bike ist.
Übrigens habe ich ein Fanes Pinion V.3 bestellt (in der Beschreibung steht das keine Änderungen machbar sind) und der Jü hat ohne Mehrkosten für mich Wunschänderungen angenommen. Ist doch auch sehr fair wenn man bedenkt das man ja auch einen Rahmenkit kaufen kann und diesen zusammen stellen kann wie man möchte.

Denke mal .. alles wird gut 

Beste Grüße, bigstevie


----------



## Kachd (19. Juni 2012)

Moin,

mMn ist es verständlich, dass man geil auf das Rad (speziell jetzt das Fanes) ist und jede Lieferverzögerung dann einfach nervt.

Groß rumraten, wer jetzt wie schuld ist braucht man sowieso nicht - es steht ja genau in der mail drin, woran des liegt.

Ich hatte bei meiner Anfrage auch direkt gesagt, dass er sich weitere Anrufe/mailanfragen ersparen könnte, wenn entweder durch einen Käuferemail-Verteiler und/oder im Blog auf sowas hingewiesen wird.
Alutech wächst - da werden sich auch die Strukturen anpassen.. (..müssen, damit DerJü nicht irgendwann ausbrennt)

Naja - Parksaison ade,
Hallo Hardtail-Trail-geballer...
Es lebe das Zweitrad!


----------



## AlutechCycles (19. Juni 2012)

Wir haben zum Thema Liefertermin Fanes Enduro 3.0 eben noch eine Info in unseren Blog gestellt, hier der Text:


Liebe Kundinnen und Kunden,

leider mÃ¼ssen wir Sie Ã¼ber einen Lieferverzug bei den noch ausstehenden Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 Rahmen und Komplettbikes informieren. Der Termin hatte sich leider bereits Ã¶fter verschoben, nun mÃ¶chten wir an dieser Stelle nochmals auf die VerzÃ¶gerung eingehen.

Durch Probleme bei der Zulieferung eines Rahmenbauteils â die Anlieferung eines Hydroforming Rohres hat sich immer wieder verzÃ¶gert â werden die Rahmen erst am 26.6. fertig gestellt und dann per Seefracht an uns versendet. Da die Rahmen dann noch beschichtet und montiert werden mÃ¼ssen, beginnt die Auslieferung leider nicht vor Mitte August.

Wir bedauern sehr, dass wir keine besseren Neuigkeiten haben, warten doch einige unserer Kundinnen und Kunden bereits schon jetzt lÃ¤nger als geplant auf ihr neues Bike. Wir hoffen auf Ihre Geduld und Ihr VerstÃ¤ndnis dafÃ¼r, dass wir den Prozess keinesfalls zu Lasten der QualitÃ¤t beschleunigen wollten und sich diese VerzÃ¶gerung dadurch leider nicht verhindern lieÃ.
Ab Mitte August wird unser Lager dann prall gefÃ¼llt sein und die Wartezeiten werden sich wieder in einem normalen Bereich bewegen.

Vielen Dank nochmals fÃ¼r Ihr Vertrauen in unsere Bikes

JÃ¼rgen Schlender


----------



## Mugnog (19. Juni 2012)

oh oh, jetzt bin ich mal auf diverse Reaktionen gespannt...könnte unterhaltsam werden...


----------



## Kachd (19. Juni 2012)

Großes Lob für die Reaktion!
Offen, Ehrlich und verständlich!

Mal gucken, ob weiter so Informiert wird, wenn sich wieder was ändert.

Man kann nichts an der Tatsache ändern - und warten wird sich vermutlich dennoch lohnen.

Meinetwegen kann das Thema jetzt geschlossen werden - bevor hier nur noch verglichen wird wer den grö... eh, die längste Wartezeit zu ertragen hat.

Mitleid gibbet nicht! 
Hab auch kurz überlegt, ob ich mir stattdessen was vergleichbares hole.. aber eigentlich kann ich die Wartezeit schon ertragen - meine Knochen werdens mir danken und ein bissl Sommer-Saison is danach ja noch übrig.

Grüße
kachd


----------



## Banana Joe (19. Juni 2012)

Als Entschädigung fordere ich weitere Bilder vom Rahmen die uns die Wartezeit erträglicher machen  das wäre doch was


----------



## ollo (19. Juni 2012)

vergleichbares ...... zur Fanes ...........






Konfuzius sagt.......

*Alles nimmt ein gutes Ende für den,
der warten kann.* ...........hi 





.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Juni 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Als Entschädigung fordere ich weitere Bilder vom Rahmen die uns die Wartezeit erträglicher machen  das wäre doch was



Ja, genau. Alle Fanes-Besitzer sollen bitte ordentlich Fotos oder gern auch Videos machen und hier den Wartenden die Zeit versüßen.


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juni 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21748/h

Meine ersten richtigen sprungversuche mit der fanes, liegt gut in der luft das bike


----------



## hasardeur (19. Juni 2012)

Sieh da, ein Hamburger Jung....wenn meine Fanes endlich da ist, können wir ja mal 'ne Runde drehen....Springen muss ich auch noch üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (19. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Alle Fanes-Besitzer sollen bitte ordentlich Fotos oder gern auch Videos machen und hier den Wartenden die Zeit versüßen.


Bittschen der Herr  -> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/user/76376

Zumindest die rechten Beiden sind mit dem Fanes entstanden.


----------



## Hoppes (20. Juni 2012)

in der neuen 6undZwanzig ist ein (leider nur kleiner) Bericht über Alutech und nen kleinen Fanes Trip.


----------



## M8184 (21. Juni 2012)

bigstevie schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> auch ich habe ein Fanes Pinion bestellt und bin natürlich nicht gerade gut darauf zu sprechen das es ständig Lieferverzögerungen gibt!
> Ich finde das einzige was der Jü nicht so toll macht ist das man ihn anrufen muss um nach zu fragen ... da sollte er direkt, wenn er selber über Verzögerungen bescheid bekommt, Emails abschicken mit ner plausiblen Erklärung. Solche Verzögerungen von Zulieferern passieren leider!
> ...


 

Das ist das Problem, ich wusste z.b. schon 3 Wochen vor der Email vom jü von der ersten Pinion Verzögerung. Bei der 2. war es glaub sogar noch länger. Das ist nicht so wirklich in Ordnung finde ich. Auch dieses Statement jetzt zur Fanes 3.0 -> weis man erst jetzt am eigentlichen Liefertag das es sich um 2 Monate verzögert? 
Und wieso steht im Statement vom Jü "früheste Auslieferung mitte August" und bei den Bikes steht "Verfügbar ab 31.7."??

Als Pinion Käufer erwarte ich eigentlich schon das ich der erste bin der es erfährt wenn es eine Verzögerung gibt, klar ich kann auch im Nicolai Forum mit lesen, aber ob das so der Sinn der Sache ist ist fraglich.


----------



## ollo (22. Juni 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, ich wusste z.b. schon 3 Wochen vor der Email vom jü von der ersten Pinion Verzögerung. Bei der 2. war es glaub sogar noch länger. Das ist nicht so wirklich in Ordnung finde ich. Auch dieses Statement jetzt zur Fanes 3.0 -> weis man erst jetzt am eigentlichen Liefertag das es sich um 2 Monate verzögert? die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, es hätte ja doch noch klappen können  + Zeitreserve
> Und wieso steht im Statement vom Jü "früheste Auslieferung mitte August" und bei den Bikes steht "Verfügbar ab 31.7."?? ab und zu ist es beim Jü noch etwas unkoordiniert bzw. wird dann vergessen die Homepage anzupassen
> 
> Als Pinion Käufer erwarte ich eigentlich schon das ich der erste bin der es erfährt wenn es eine Verzögerung gibt, klar ich kann auch im Nicolai Forum mit lesen, aber ob das so der Sinn der Sache ist ist fraglich.




als Pinionkäufer kalkuliere ich einfach mal längere Wartezeiten, Technische Verzögerungen und "Ups ist uns bei der Entwicklung gar nicht aufgefallen Pannen" ein, Kombiniere das mit der One Men show Alutech und kann ganz entspannt sein............. aber wie gut das ich NUR eine Normale Fanes habe, würde es aber nicht anders machen, nur halt ohne die "Pinionpanne"


----------



## Meller (23. Juni 2012)

So wie ich das grad noch gelesen hab dürfen die die ihr Fanes mit Carbon-Sitzstrebe bestellt haben (so wie ich) noch bis mitte Oktober warten...


----------



## Piefke (23. Juni 2012)

Meller schrieb:


> So wie ich das grad noch gelesen hab dürfen die die ihr Fanes mit Carbon-Sitzstrebe bestellt haben (so wie ich) noch bis mitte Oktober warten...


Das ist halt der Preis einer Produktionsverlagerung nach Asien. Asiaten und Pünktlichkeit, das ist wie Amis und gutes Bier.


----------



## M8184 (23. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> als Pinionkäufer kalkuliere ich einfach mal längere Wartezeiten, Technische Verzögerungen und "Ups ist uns bei der Entwicklung gar nicht aufgefallen Pannen" ein, Kombiniere das mit der One Men show Alutech und kann ganz entspannt sein............. aber wie gut das ich NUR eine Normale Fanes habe, würde es aber nicht anders machen, nur halt ohne die "Pinionpanne"


 

Die längere Wartezeit hab ich auch eingeplant gehabt, das stört mich auch nicht wirklich. Hauptsache das passt am Ende 
Nur eben ist die Kommunikation nicht Ideal verlaufen, das ist nunmal Tatsache. Und ich denke das darf auch gesagt werden.

Was mich grade eben aber doch wieder etwas anfängt zu nerven ist nun die Verzögerung mit den Carbonstreben, die habe ich nähmlich auch dran -> ich hoffe da wird ein guter Kompromiss gefunden das das Bike trotzdem mitte August ausgeliefert wird mit Übergangsstreben oder eben kleiner Aufpreis und standard Streben. Ich glaub da werde ich mal beim jü nachhaken


----------



## janus_7 (23. Juni 2012)

Hmmm... echt schade. Hätte mir gerne ein Fanes gegönnt und wirklch gehofft seit ein paar Tagen eins zu bestitzen können. Hab mich bloß deswegen nicht getraut eins vorzubestellen, da ich befürchtet habe, dass sich das Bike verzögern könnte, ist bei so kleinen Herstellern ja nicht unwahrscheinlich, und ehe man sich versieht, ist die Saison vorbei und man wartet immer noch. 

Aber so wie die Sache liegt wirds für mich jetzt ein Bike anderer Marke

Bin auch mal gespannt, ob die neuen die Liefertermine auch eingehalten werden können.

Am meisten ärgert sich darüber sicher der Jürgen.

Viel Glück auf jeden Fall !


----------



## brozzomd (23. Juni 2012)

Habe mir auch einen Enduro Rahmen bestellt.
Wenn der jetzt angegebene Termin gehalten wird, kommt es genau nach meinem Urlaub.
Bin da gerade auch richtig am k....n.
Mein Glück ist, das ich in Dresden einen supercoolen Alutech Händler habe, der mir für meinen Urlaub sein Vorführbike leiht.
Als Dank dafür, hier seine Adresse.....
www.freaks-store.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (24. Juni 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Nur eben ist die Kommunikation nicht Ideal verlaufen, das ist nunmal Tatsache. Und ich denke das darf auch gesagt werden.
> 
> .............




Absolut  , nur so weiß eine Firma wo es klemmt ...... die eine reagiert schnell darauf und verändert die Kommunikation, andere müßen erst eine "schmerzhafte " Erfahrung machen und ändern dann etwas 



@janus

und ??? Vorbestellen kann man doch, nur doof wenn man das alte Bike nicht mehr hat.

Sowie ich ja den DIN Trail für verschiedene Laufradgrößen fordere, wäre auch ein Nachweis bei der Bestellung über ein Zweitrad, meine nächste Forderung, damit ein " Rad Rotierendes System entsteht" das alte darf erst weg wenn das neue da ist und somit keiner mehr mit "ich hab nix zum Fahren und die Saison ist gelaufen" Gesänge anstimmen muß


----------



## Flying_Elvis (27. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> und ??? Vorbestellen kann man doch, nur doof wenn man das alte Bike nicht mehr hat.
> 
> Sowie ich ja den DIN Trail für verschiedene Laufradgrößen fordere, wäre auch ein Nachweis bei der Bestellung über ein Zweitrad, meine nächste Forderung, damit ein " Rad Rotierendes System entsteht" das alte darf erst weg wenn das neue da ist und somit keiner mehr mit "ich hab nix zum Fahren und die Saison ist gelaufen" Gesänge anstimmen muß


 
Moinsen

Und genau deswegen hab ich mein treues Gefährt noch und werde mit ihm noch den Urlaub verbringen.
Liefertermin für mein Fanes ist ende August. Da ich so lange für die Kaufentscheidung gebraucht habe kann ich warten und mich drauf freuen. 
Schau'n wir mal ob's klappt.

@Ollo
Falls du dich erinnerst, ich war am SA in WI mit meinem Sohn gleich morgens als erstes da. Hab dann doch lieber eins in M bestellt .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt auch endlich zugeschlagen. 

Ende August passt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine Lösung finden, wie ich die weiße Lyrik zu einer schwarzen mache, damit es zum schwarz eloxierten Rahmen passt.

Will jemand ein Speci Enduro Comp 2011 (s/w) haben (ab September)?


----------



## Jocki (28. Juni 2012)

Gabel schwarz machen? Schau Dir mal Plasti Dip Felgenspray an. Das Zeug ist eine mattschwarze Folie zum aufsprühen. Bei Nichtgefallen kann man es komplett wieder abziehen. Teuer aber genial. Man braucht weder grundieren, anschleifen etc. Einfach Gabel sauber machen, Standrohre abkleben und drauf damit.


----------

